# Tapered tenon cutter



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys I have the Lee valley tapered tenon cutter and find that it's a pain to use as it seems like the tenon has to be almost perfect before you run the cutter through it meaning you'd need a lathe or a lot of time with the spoke shave.

What do you think about cutting off the front but if metal and sharpening the side of the blade. See black lines on photo









I would also like to be able to put a shoulder on the tenon like this so maybe it would work for that as well









Or do I just need to buy a different took like these drill tenon cutters that have a blade on the front side. I haven't found any that were pure tenon only the ones that start flat then go into tenon 
http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=521


----------



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

Also here's a photo of the handle I made for making it easier to use


----------

